# State to purchase 31,000 acres of AEP land



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

The DOW site has an article recently posted. State is buying 31,000 acres of AEP land. It will not be additional lands to hunt as it is already open to public hunting and fishing but it was at risk of being sold off as private land. Great news today for all of us public land hunters!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great news for sure.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome news but I cannot find anything that the actual sale has taken place. Any links?

https://www.backcountryhunters.org/a_conservation_focus_in_ohio_s_recently_signed_budget_bill

I did find this>

10/02/2019

COLUMBUS - The Ohio Department of Natural Resources and American Electric Power have reached an agreement that will secure more than 31,000 acres of public land in perpetuity for conservation and outdoor recreation, according to Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine. The acquisition includes properties in Muskingum, Morgan, Noble, and Guernsey counties and will be acquired in parcels over the next two years.


"This is an historic addition to Ohio's public lands," said DeWine. "With this acquisition, we ensure that all of our citizens and future generations will continue to enjoy this scenic area and its resources."

The area has long been a popular destination for hunting, fishing, camping, and hiking. The property has 24 continuous miles of the Buckeye Trail traversing the area and includes 350 lakes and ponds and six campgrounds. It adjoins the existing Jesse Owens State Park.

ODNR’s most recent purchase of 4,214 acres, was completed on Sept. 27. The additional 31,443 acres will be acquired in six installments starting March 2020. Combined with ODNR’s initial purchase of 5,713 acres in June 2018, a total of 41,369 acres of the land will be in public possession within two years. The State of Ohio also has the option to purchase 18,500 more acres in the area by June 2023, which could bring the total close to 60,000 acres.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hopefully they buy it all. The 60,000 would be close to all that is left down there that AEP has or had. Keep people from buying it up and posting it, like was going to happen if the state didn't step up!


----------

